# Bilt Hamber Finis vs Finish Kare 1000P vs Collinite 476S - Long Term test



## Sheep

*Bilt Hamber Finis vs Finish Kare 1000P vs Collinite 476S - Long Term test *UD MAR 6**

Salutations,

Hope everyone had a safe and clean holiday. Today is the day I start the long term test between Finish Kare 1000P, Bilt Hamber Finis, and Collinite 476S.

A while back, everyone on the forum couldn't seem to agree which of these 3 waxes (or sealants if you really wanna be picky) was the most durable. Finish Kare 1000P has the High Heat rating which the others lack, but the test I am putting it through will not challenge that aspect of the waxes performance. As far as this test is concerned, I'm only factoring durability. I don't care about looks on my chipped and deeply scratch Mazda 3 Hood. Once I see beading/sheeting drop off, I consider the wax dead (and by drop I mean almost gone).

Application process started with a wash (Mixture of APC and Dish soap to strip the old Sonax BSD), clay, and polish with Meguiars Ultimate Compound Via LC CCS Orange pad on a PC 7424. The paint was fairly clean and 75-80% swirl free, which is the most polishing this car has ever seen (Usually just use SRP then LSP). After this, I drenched it in IPA multiple times to remove as much polish oil as possible. I am performing this test on both my hood and trunk, to see 2 different areas on the car. My hood has no insulator so it might kill the non heat resistant waxes faster which is something I want to test for the future. I might also test the trunk with APC applications to see how detergent proof they are, but at the moment I am just using 2 different control sections under the same test conditions. All waxes were applied with brand new yellow foam applicators and removed with their own premium yellow MF cloth.

Without further ado, the candidates!

Finish Kare FK1000P.

DSC_4039 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Collinite 476S.

DSC_4042 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax.

DSC_4045 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Fk1000 Guts.
DSC_4050 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Colli Guts.

DSC_4052 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Finis guts.

DSC_4053 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

FK1000P applied and curing.

DSC_4065 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis applied and curing.

DSC_4066 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

476S applied and curing.

DSC_4067 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

These were applied in my garage which was heated to around 14 degrees (can't really remember, I had the heaters on full blast but it was -3 outside). I left all waxes to cure for 45 minutes to 1 hour, before removing the first layer and giving it a little breather before the second. I will note that FK1000P was the easiest to use given this time frame, both in application and removal, with BH slightly behind in application but closer to FK in removal. 476S was the harder to remove, but it is not intended to be left on that long in those types of temps.

Fast forward to today and we are giving the car it's first wash after breathing and staying dry all day long (it's been really dry).

Hood before wash.

DSC_4073 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

After washing, with a very mild CG Maxi Suds 2 mixture, which will be the only shampoo used for the test, using the regular 2BM.

DSC_4088 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Teehee.

DSC_4089 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_4090 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

For those wondering, the tape line between the middle and outer sections is just to the outside of the washer jets. The waxes sit as follows (Remember which side we drive on in Canada).

* = Washer Jet
| = Edge of Car

PS<--------------->DS
| 476s * finis * Fk1000 |

The line of water to the left of the washer jet is more or less the boarder between the 2 waxes on that side.

DSC_4091 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_4093 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

All the waxes had no problems shooting water off the hood and on to my feet.

DSC_4094 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

There is the line again to the left of the washer nozzle.

DSC_4095 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

You can almost see the line here on the opposite side.

DSC_4096 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Switching lenses to my new 85mm F1.8, we can do some close up high detail beading inspection.

FK1000P (on trunk).

DSC_4100 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis (on trunk).

DSC_4102 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Colli 476S (on trunk).

DSC_4103 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Whole trunk (you can see the boarders on here pretty well).

DSC_4105 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Back to the hood.

Colli 476S.

DSC_4107 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis.

DSC_4108 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

FK1000P.

DSC_4109 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

As far as beading is concerned... I don't really see a difference between any of them at the moment. Same with sheeting.

That's all for this installment, I shall try to update every week, as long as life permits. If it's okay, maybe a mod leaves my OP open so I can add the info there instead of having updates get buried in the comments.

Thanks and enjoy!

*Big thanks to "horned yo" for supplying the Finis for me!*

FEB 7th 2014 UPDATE

Ok, I know, I'm 2 days late. If I were a woman I'd be worried, but I'm not.

As promised this is the 1 month update for the Wax Test. All three waxes have been subjected to the same conditions, which by my standards would be considered mild. The car has been washed once per week, and kept indoors (underground parking) every night. It even spends most of it's day time in underground parking too.

At any rate, I stated earlier that the 3 waxes have started to show their "characters". I have now been able to rank who is in which position, but remember, this is my preference. Some people will disagree, I will let the photos back up my Judgement, which is as Follows.

1.) BH Finis
2.) Colli 476S
3.) FK1000P

It became clear within this last week that BH had the best beading, and fastest sheeting. However, if you use a trigger or PW stream, the FK1000P will sheet almost dry, while the BH and Colli will bead more vigorously. Personally, I like beading.

On to the photos!

DSC_4189 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

This is FK1000P IMMEDIATELY after being sprayed with a trigger hose (Note: These are taken on the trunk, which is flatter then the hood).

DSC_4213 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Same, with BH Finis.

DSC_4214 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

And Colli 476S.

DSC_4215 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Then, I stood back and shot water from a far to simulate rain. Fk1000P (Note: Still Trunk).

DSC_4216 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis.

DSC_4220 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Colli 476S.

DSC_4221 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Similar treatment, but on the hood. FK1000P.

DSC_4223 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis.

DSC_4224 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Colli 476S

DSC_4226 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

That's it for this month! See you in March!

UPDATE - 06/03/2014

Greetings everyone!

Another month, and another post. This month the waxes actually saw some adverse weather, including snow (which includes salt and sand) as well as 2 weeks between washed at one point (due to said snow).

Now last time we established that BH Finis was leading, with Collinite 476S on it's tail and FK1000P bringing up the rear. Guess what?!?! Nothing has changed in that regard. All the waxes have shown a decrease in beading uniformity and sheeting ability (more water being left behind). BH Finis will still blow dry while driving, while the others need a bit more speed before the water shifts. Beading is still present, waxes are still pushing water off in one manner or another, but BH finis is still doing it the best, and really has maintained decent beading. 476S is right behind, although noticeably behind. It's on the whole car and it's really slowed it's movement on the lowers after the salt and snow hit. FK1000P is still hanging in there and does sheet off completely dry eventually, but it's not exactly enthusiastic about it.

Either way, on to the photos!

FK1000P on the trunk.

DSC_4670 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis on the trunk.

DSC_4673 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Collinite 476S on the trunk.

DSC_4680 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

FK1000P on the hood.

DSC_4681 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis on the hood.

DSC_4684 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Collinite 476S on the hood.

DSC_4685 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

See you all in April!


----------



## Guru

This was a long time coming, so thanks for the test.

No doubt they will all bead & sheet extremely well when new, but the long term outcome will be certainly interesting.


----------



## Sheep

Guru said:


> This was a long time coming, so thanks for the test.
> 
> No doubt they will all bead & sheet extremely well when new, but the long term outcome will be certainly interesting.


Yeah, I had to wait for the Finis to arrive from a member on here. Shipping across the water around Christmas isn't exactly the fastest. Then I needed a day to strip and prep the car, including all the curing time. The test started yesterday, so it will be a long journey with these guys.


----------



## evotuning

That's how it supposed to look, great test and great photos.

Did You notice darkening effect to be more noticeable on Finis section?


----------



## horned yo

glad the wax arrived.


----------



## piston_warrior

Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Rayner

Every week? That's going to be one looooooong post! 

Should be interesting but having used 2 and seen all 3 long term my thoughts are colli the first to go followed by finis and just beaten by FK. 

We'll see


----------



## DPG87

Interesting comparison!


----------



## [FIN]Dani

My FK1000P was on my car ~9months, so this thread will be looong.
See ya in the fall


----------



## Flakey

Sheep said:


> Today is the day I start the long term test between Finish Kare 1000P, Bilt Hamber Finis, and Collinite 476


Sheep - you are a man of your word indeed. Thank You for doing this real world test. A lot of us here discuss durability without actually testing products alongside and it takes a lot of patience to do these tests as one needs to control to itch to try something new, every now and then.

Look forward to the weekly updates and the interesting read over the next few months. :thumb:


----------



## Sheep

I should clarify, I will wash the car once a week, but if nothing changes significantly, I'm not going to make a post about it. I would suspect a 1 month reworld update on here would be better considering the potential duration of the test. 

As far as dedication, I only have the hood and trunk running the test, rest of the car is free to mess with. I just applied 2 coats of 476S to the rest when I did this (it was it's turn).


----------



## Sheep

evotuning said:


> That's how it supposed to look, great test and great photos.
> 
> Did You notice darkening effect to be more noticeable on Finis section?


Hoesntly they all look identical. I might get my spot light out to see if there is any small differences, but from normal distances under normal lighting conditions it's a wash. I will say though that the tape lines are lighter compared to both FK1000P and BH Finis where I saw it, but this might be left over tape residue (caught my eye after drying off).


----------



## Sheep

Forgot a photo of the car after the wash. Note the rest of the car is wearing 476S.


DSC_4124 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## james_death

*Great stuff and look forward to the updates...:thumb:

As for updates simply clink on edit post and add the updated pics etc into that.*


----------



## Sheep

james_death said:


> *Great stuff and look forward to the updates...:thumb:
> 
> As for updates simply clink on edit post and add the updated pics etc into that.*


Oh yeah I know that. I'm just used to forums that remove the ability to update the OP after a few hours.


----------



## james_death

Sheep said:


> Oh yeah I know that. I'm just used to forums that remove the ability to update the OP after a few hours.


Nope you will have constant access as far as im aware and have updated my own months after on longterm tests.


----------



## msb

Great test will be watching for further updates!


----------



## graham1970

Me too...suspal has recommended to me fk1000p


----------



## Princy

Nice comparison test, the FK will take some beating


----------



## DebbieOCD

Nice comparison  just bought some 476s and fk1000p myself so will be interested to see how this test pans out!


----------



## GAVSY

Subscribing to this!
I've just got BH finis wax for my Dads Metallic Black Golf, I've had FK1000p in my box for a while and used it on the wheels as a sealant but never on the Body.
I might give this test a go myself to see how it fairs in the UK 
Many thanks for the test.
Cracking shots of the car, loving the depth of field achieved with the f1.8, a bit off thread but was the full car shot 'wearing 476s' done with a slow shutter speed and a tripod? 
Great lighting


----------



## pawlik

Great pics and useful test. Thanks.


----------



## spursfan

subscribed, I have all 3 and use them regularly, always FK1000p on the bonnet and then whatever I fancy on the rest of the car.
As for Longevity, I have a sneaking feeling 476 will edge it but only just. 
For ease of use...FK1000p and Finis equal, 476 trailing in behind just.
These are without doubt all very good value and this will be an interesting test to see.

Nice one Sheep.


Kev


----------



## Sheep

GAVSY said:


> Subscribing to this!
> I've just got BH finis wax for my Dads Metallic Black Golf, I've had FK1000p in my box for a while and used it on the wheels as a sealant but never on the Body.
> I might give this test a go myself to see how it fairs in the UK
> Many thanks for the test.
> Cracking shots of the car, loving the depth of field achieved with the f1.8, a bit off thread but was the full car shot 'wearing 476s' done with a slow shutter speed and a tripod?
> Great lighting


Thanks! Actually most of the shots were taken around F4 or so. F1.8 is just a bit too small DOF wise. I used a flash bounced for all the water shots, but I think I used F1.8, ISO1000, RAW and edited for the car, no tripod. I have practiced a lot at being steady, so I can shoot below the Focal length Rule (85mm = 1/80th shutter). Camera is a Nikon D5000, used a sigma 10-20 F4-5.6 and the NIkkor AF-S 85mm F1.8.


----------



## Black Widow

Hopefully Finis wax gets finally the appreciation it deserves.


----------



## LuckyStrike

I think this is battle between Colli & Finis-Wax.
Don't worry about heat of hood, in my test Finis-Wax was more durable than FK1000p (both was applied on hood).

Good test :thumb:


----------



## Sheep

Just a small update, no pictures. After 1 week FK1000P failed!!!



JK. Literally no change. Big update will come on the 5th of Feb.


----------



## giggs

that's strange


----------



## [FIN]Dani

What is strange, the joke or what?


----------



## giggs

Sheep said:


> JK.


Oh!
:newbie:


----------



## Audriulis

Sheep said:


> Just a small update, no pictures. After 1 week FK1000P failed!!!
> 
> JK. Literally no change. Big update will come on the 5th of Feb.


It must be a joke


----------



## Flakey

Indeed, it is.


----------



## Audriulis

I can see it now lol


----------



## Sheep

I though that would be more obvious...

I'll use this font next time


----------



## Audriulis

It could be my hangover lol


----------



## Sheep

Hello everyone. I have a small update for you guys in the mean time before I post the real one. Normally I would post the real update today but I ran into some issues reformatting my computer, and it is down until thursday by the earliest. This means no photos. However after 1 month there is some clear differences between the 3 waxes, and as of right now, a clear first, second, and third place ranking.

Unfortunately for you guys, I'm a big tease, and I want to stir the pot by letting you all guess the ranking. Simply post what you think ranks what, in the mean time I'm going to wash the car tonight and take the photos so they're ready when my computer comes alive.


----------



## sm81

Would say BH Finis-wax, C476, FK1000p


----------



## linuxmanju

My guess is 1) 476 2) BH 3) FK1000P.

Now why do these computers go bad just before important events


----------



## Flakey

I think the 476 should be ahead of the others.


----------



## Porta

Finis wax, 476 and 1000P.


----------



## R0B

1. Bilthamber 2. 1000p 3. 476


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth

I've never used any of them before but I'm hoping you say FK1000P is doing well as I was just going to click order on some!!

Great thread btw!


----------



## rkelly113

476
BH
FK

Looking forward to your findings!


----------



## piston_warrior

1. Bilt Hamber
2. Colly
3. FK

I might have to splash out on some finis wax.


----------



## Sheep

Mr Bigglesworth said:


> I've never used any of them before but I'm hoping you say FK1000P is doing well as I was just going to click order on some!!
> 
> Great thread btw!


Regardless of placing, they are all fantastic waxes and performing very well. The last place one is still working at a very good rate for 1 month on.


----------



## piston_warrior

Sheep said:


> Regardless of placing, they are all fantastic waxes and performing very well. The last place one is still working at a very good rate for 1 month on.


Update update update


----------



## Sheep

matthewt23 said:


> Update update update


Ah, so you're offering to fix my computer? Thursday after work I should have it up and running, promises. If not I will resort to alternate methods of photo editing.


----------



## piston_warrior

I read your post wrong  I'm looking forward to the update. Thanks for taking the time out to do this comparison.


----------



## Guru

My guess - fk followed by Finis followed by 476.

But hey, it's only a guess, so I might have got it totally reverse.


----------



## linuxmanju

@sheep tired of refreshing this thread waiting for your update.

A friendly bump


----------



## graham1970

Yeah sheep.....:spam:

:lol:


----------



## Leebo310

I didn't know that you were supposed to let all the waxes cure for that long before buffing off. I'll try that next time as I only let my fk cure for about 10mins!


----------



## Sheep

Leebo310 said:


> I didn't know that you were supposed to let all the waxes cure for that long before buffing off. I'll try that next time as I only let my fk cure for about 10mins!


It was defintiely over kill if I'm honest. Collinite say on their website that you should pretty much do 1 section, wait until the haze starts and then remove. They also state the panels should be luke warm and not in direct sunlight. The application for FK1000P and BH Finnis could be different, and it's best to check with the manufacture. I just wanted to show what it was like to apply and remove each under the same circumstances (you can't fault them if they say to do it differently either).


----------



## Sheep

linuxmanju said:


> @sheep tired of refreshing this thread waiting for your update.
> 
> A friendly bump


For all intensive purposes, the comptuer should be running again tonight. As long as photoshop installs properly I will have it updated, but this will be LATE my time (Pacifc Standard).


----------



## Leebo310

Cheers for the explanation mate. 
How hard was it to buff off after that long? The results look REALLY good!


----------



## Sheep

Leebo310 said:


> Cheers for the explanation mate.
> How hard was it to buff off after that long? The results look REALLY good!


Which wax? 476S was the hardest, but it was due to over curing, and possibly a little thick on application (I applied them all in the same manner, with the same thickness). FK1000P was super easy, I thought it needed more time at first it was like wiping around oil (as far as slick goes, not finish). BH Finnis was right behind FK and still very nice.


----------



## Leebo310

Cheers mate.
I was mainly asking about the FK as that's what I currently have but it's good to hear about the other two too.
Will try leaving it for a lot longer next time then and see how it goes!


----------



## B17BLG

c'mon update time


----------



## Sheep

B17BLG said:


> c'mon update time


Don't bite the hand that feeds. I ran out of time last night getting everything running and updated, photoshop will be installed tonight, as soon as I get home.

This is going to be a long test, if you're like this after 1 month I don't want to imagine what it will be like later on.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

How do you wash?
Maybe strong APC or just with shampoo?


----------



## alan1971

From my own personal experience with using finis wax and fk1000p.
Basically I put one coat of 1000p straight to the wife's cars paintwork, and used srp followed by finis wax on my car.
The 1000p lasted around 3 months, and srp with finis wax lasted over 5 month


----------



## piston_warrior

Updaaaaaaate?????


----------



## B17BLG

matthewt23 said:


> Updaaaaaaate?????


I know right!


----------



## Sheep

[FIN]Dani said:


> How do you wash?
> Maybe strong APC or just with shampoo?


Depends on what I'm doing.

I stated in the first post how this car is being washed and I've been using the same methods for this whole test, they are as follows.

-Rinse down
-SOMETIMES foamed (using VERY WEAK mix of Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2, so weak you can barely see it on the paint)
- 2 BM wash with VERY WEAK mix of Chemical Guys Maxi suds 2.

When I'm washing at my apartment, I don't have access to my pressure washer or Foam, so I use a foaming trigger bottle with again a mild mix of CG Maxi Suds 2 and spray it on the lowers and then rinse it with a trigger. The car is staying very clean with the once a week washing, and the hood barely sees anything anyway. We have had almost zero rain lately, and the car is under ground parked during the day and night, and sees very little mileage (GF drives it, and she works within about 8kms from home).

As you can see, the wax is not exactly seeing punishment. I still however feel that based off my expereince, these will be good for 6 months. Interesting to see how long they will really go for.


----------



## [FIN]Dani

My car hits the salt and crap ( in winter, maybe 8000km) for 25000km/year, and FK1000P survived for 9months on my car, even I pre-washed with pH 13,5


----------



## Sheep

alan1971 said:


> From my own personal experience with using finis wax and fk1000p.
> Basically I put one coat of 1000p straight to the wife's cars paintwork, and used srp followed by finis wax on my car.
> The 1000p lasted around 3 months, and srp with finis wax lasted over 5 month


That doesn't seem fair, giving finis a prepped base and 1000P not. SRP also has it's own sealant in it, which could aid the duration.


----------



## piston_warrior

Results????


----------



## Sheep

matthewt23 said:


> Results????


I'm still at work! It's only 3:22pm here!


----------



## Sheep

updated!


----------



## linuxmanju

Sheep said:


> updated!


Thanks sheep for the update. Just a thought, wonder what would be the order, had you ignored the beading and considered only sheeting.

Fk1000p, 476 followed by BH ?.


----------



## Sheep

linuxmanju said:


> Thanks sheep for the update. Just a thought, wonder what would be the order, had you ignored the beading and considered only sheeting.
> 
> Fk1000p, 476 followed by BH ?.


Still the same. With an open ended hose and proper technique, BH and Colli will still sheet off faster then FK1000P.


----------



## Guru

Thanks for the update.

Looking at the beeding pics, Finis really seems to trump the competitors.


----------



## Sheep

Guru said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Looking at the beeding pics, Finis really seems to trump the competitors.


The rest of the car has 476S on it, and it's still holding it's own, even on the lower sections, behind wheels with no mug guards. The shine is still present like the first day I waxed the whole car, so 1 month without any top ups and 4 or 5 washes is good, considering at least 2 of the 3 are under 20 bucks for the tin (BH not sold in Canada).


----------



## Guru

Sheep said:


> (BH not sold in Canada).


It's a shame really. They have a lot of good products under their belt - they should look at making these available to other markets too.


----------



## Sheep

UPPPPPPDDDAAAATTTTEEEEEE

You people better like it.


----------



## Guru

Thanks for that. BH Finis looks amazing. We can see some dry patches where water has completely sheeted off.


----------



## Sheep

Guru said:


> Thanks for that. BH Finis looks amazing. We can see some dry patches where water has completely sheeted off.


To be fair, the FK1000P sheeted it's whole section of the trunk after I was done with photos, but It all depends how you spray the water really. In the rain none of them completely sheet dry.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Great test. Suggestion: could we see a whole car shot before you next wash it, please? I'd be interested if one or other of the waxes keep the paint cleaner than the rest? Or does the dirt stick to them more or less the same?


----------



## Sheep

Russ and his BM said:


> Great test. Suggestion: could we see a whole car shot before you next wash it, please? I'd be interested if one or other of the waxes keep the paint cleaner than the rest? Or does the dirt stick to them more or less the same?


The waxes are only on the hood and top of the trunk, so it's not exactly like they are going to be testing their dirt rebelling abilities. I haven't seen any significant differences between them, plus the outside sections will see more dirt then the one in the middle anyway.


----------



## Sheep

*UPDATE April 9th!!*

Greetings everyone, happy Jesus month.

I'm going to break the mold a bit and post my update in this post, instead of the thread starter (It's starting to get long).

today marks the start of the 4th month for this test. In my opinion, this is the **** or get off the crapper month. A wax that can make it to 4 months is durable enough. If you can't re-wax a car within a 4 month period, sell your car.

If you've been following the thread (and not commenting like everyone else except Guru and Flakey) you'll know that BH Finis has been in the lead as far as beading and sheeting is concerned. At this point, "looks" are a complete wash (HA!). The car still shines once washed and dried, and I owe that pretty much entirely to the prep. Since the last post, I topped the REST of the car with Sonax BSD. The hood and trunk were left untouched, but a couple drops of BSD hit the edges of the hood, so if there is some random great beading it's probably the Sonax and not the wax coming back from the dead.

Lets get the photos started.

FK1000P on the trunk.


BH Finis on the trunk.


Collinite 476S on the trunk.


Here is a shot of the whole trunk after saturating the whole thing with water. As you can see, BH Finis in the middle pushed more water off then the FK100P of 476S flanking it on either side. Truly incredible for 4 months on being washed every week without top ups.


Switching things up we're back at the hood. Here is FK1000P, doing what can only be described as struggling to breath.


BH Finis in the middle, showing some ugly beading but still pushing itself clear of the water.


Here is 476S. Now, it looks like it's made a miraculous recovery, but this was more to do with the hose spray then the wax. It also saw a slight bit of Sonax BSD overlap on the edge. However it still pushed the water off and only lagged a little behind the BH Finis.


Here is Collinite 476S pushing the water off it's saturated section as best as it can immediately after being soaked. Although nothing glorious, it's still shifting a lot of water in a relatively quick amount of time.


Once again BH Finis simply trounces the others and returning to beads within a couple seconds of being hit with water. I couldn't completely saturate the whole section, even after all this time.


And then there's FK1000P, pretty much relying on the slow and steady approach to water removal. As ugly as it's beads are, it will still dry a panel, but it's a watching paint dry type of experience. And for me, this isn't desirable, because the sun would dry it before it would dry itself, which leads to stains and dust marks.


So that's where we stand at this point. I'm not calling the test concluded yet, but we're getting to that point. I wouldn't be surprised if FK1000P dies between now and the next update in a months time. BH finis and 476S are still hanging in there, but BH is surely going to take this. Unless it has some pre-programmed self destruct sequence set to Que in at 3 months and 4 days, there is no way 476S will be able to stay with it, let alone surpass it. Unfortunately, I have to deduct points from BH, simply because I can't buy it (without metaphorical rape payments for shipping). The lack of a global distribution string is definitely a disappointment, as BH seems to make a whack of good products. Regardless of this, the wax they have here is truly fantastic. Easy in application and removal, simple and pleasant to behold, and the performance is truly remarkable (I think I said that already).

Now this isn't a 1 horse show, as the beginning of this thread showed that FK1000P and Collinite 476S could produce equally good beading and performance. At the first month marker the positions became clear, but Fk1000P was simply amazing to apply and remove, and the sheer mass of product you get means that reapplication after a month or 2, or every other day is not a chore or an expense, but a pleasure. Collinite was for all intensive purposes just as easy to apply, but you can't leave it for more then a few minutes in a room temperature garage. It requires a quicker curing time, and when these application instructions are followed, it's not a pain to use. It is however less convenient then it's competitors.

I'm not going to comment on looks, as beading and protection are more important to me when it comes to wax. The prep done on the panel was more then I normally do to my car, as I really can't be bothered during my time off to sit and break my back removing swirls no one but me notices anyway, I just fill them with SRP.

Now I know the pictures have become a bit dreary, with the beading slowly sagging like and aging porn star. So here is a couple shots of the 1 week old Sonax BSD to help tied you over until the next time I do a wax test (which might be VERY soon).


----------



## Saamm93

This is a really good test. Brilliant read well done mate


----------



## GAVSY

Just read it through from start to finish, again, a great write up with some cracking pics!

Many thanks for taking the time to do a real world test on some of the talked about waxes/sealants on Detailing World.

BH Finis will be my next wax pot for sure 

I look forward to your next group test


----------



## Sheep

Thanks fellas (or gals?  ? no okay).

I am open to suggestions for the next test. There is a lot of waxes I'd like to try, I obvisouly don't have everything but there is always a way to work it out if people are interested. One thing is for sure I need to start using waxes more otherwise I'm not going to be able to buy anything else.


----------



## linuxmanju

@sheep thanks for the update and for all the hard work. Easily one of the best long term tests I have been following :thumb:. 

As for the suggestion it would be great if someone could do a long term test with a prewax cleaner/glaze as a base on one panel and the same wax applied on a bare cleat coat on a different panel. 

Considering most of the wax lovers love to use a glaze below a wax layer, It would be interesting to know How much trade off is there in terms of durability when we are in search of that ultimate wet look. 

For example, something like Dodo Lime prime and dodo sn wax or some similar combination. 

This is something which I planned to do sometimes back however had to re polish the car before the test ended because of an over spray.


----------



## Flakey

Sheep said:


> Thanks fellas (or gals?  ? no okay).
> 
> I am open to suggestions for the next test. There is a lot of waxes I'd like to try, I obvisouly don't have everything but there is always a way to work it out if people are interested. One thing is for sure I need to start using waxes more otherwise I'm not going to be able to buy anything else.


Since you have access to American products, may be worth looking into Larry's AMMO NYC line. I for one would most certainly like to know more about it. The new Pinnacle ******* wax maybe


----------



## Guru

Hats off to your patience buddy.

Suggestion for next test - Winner of this test (BH Finis) vs. Soft99 Fusso coat.


----------



## spursfan

476 or finis, v BSD, that sonax stuff is actually very long lasting and I would not put any bets on the winner in that battle.
On a serious note though, great test from Sheep and a lovely looking Mazda to boot with some great photo's:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Sheep

spursfan said:


> 476 or finis, v BSD, that sonax stuff is actually very long lasting and I would not put any bets on the winner in that battle.
> On a serious note though, great test from Sheep and a lovely looking Mazda to boot with some great photo's:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Funny you say that, the Sonax BSD on the lowers only lasted a week in the current rain we had after I applied it. I don't know what was on the roads, but it wasn't snowing or freezing out.


----------



## Sheep

*Final update/ test concluded*

Ladies and gentlemen boys and girls, this is the conclusion for the test. I'm bored, I want to put other stuff on my car now.

This marks the completion of 4 months on the car, with all the waxes receiving the same conditions. No top ups, no wax adding shampoo etc etc.

All products have lost the "pretty" beading they had at the start. They are still sheeting, but it's a fairly slow go, especially on FK1000P. At this point I would be adding a new layer/stripping it back down and re doing the polish and protection.

Here is how the panels looked after the wax with just a normal hose using an adjustable head. The water sheet'd off well on all the panels.

BH Finis
DSC_5638 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Collinite 476S
DSC_5639 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

FK1000P
DSC_5640 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

All look relatively even, and the small spots are from rain, which shows that across the hood the water beading is basically the same.

Here is a mist coming from the hose, and how the water reacts to each section.

Collinite 476S
DSC_5642 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

BH Finis
DSC_5643 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

FK1000P
DSC_5644 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

And there you have it, 3 very tired waxes. This concludes this test, hope you all enjoyed it. I have another one in the works (waiting on some products to arrive and a test car as mine will be too clean for an AIO polish to show it's true abilities).

Stay Tuned!


----------



## luke-m-j

SO if you were going to apply one of the above 3 waxes to the whole car it would be...?


----------



## trv8

Is that a trick question Luke  .


----------



## Sheep

luke-m-j said:


> SO if you were going to apply one of the above 3 waxes to the whole car it would be...?


 All 3, layered. HAH.


----------



## sealthedeal

Sheep said:


> All 3, layered. HAH.


BH FW is known to be glossy as well (at times looks compared with SNH). How well did the visuals of this wax stay (sorry if its been answered already).


----------



## Sheep

sealthedeal said:


> BH FW is known to be glossy as well (at times looks compared with SNH). How well did the visuals of this wax stay (sorry if its been answered already).


All the waxes looked glossy, as they were applied to a polished surface.


----------



## sealthedeal

Sheep said:


> All the waxes looked glossy, as they were applied to a polished surface.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Sheep

sealthedeal said:


> Thanks for the feedback


For what it's worth, they'll clean decently on application too. I haven't tested them side by side, but I know FK1000P spruced up the reflections on my parents car before it was traded in.


----------



## cheekymonkey

sealthedeal said:


> BH FW is known to be glossy as well (at times looks compared with SNH). How well did the visuals of this wax stay (sorry if its been answered already).


fk 1000 has a glassy look rather than a glossy one :thumb:


----------



## Denzle

That was a thoroughly enjoyable read. Well done to that man. Well done Sir indeed.


----------



## 66Rob

Thanks for taking all the time and trouble to undertake the test, great read..pleased I applied a couple of layers of 476s this weekend now...


----------



## sm81

New test coming this winter? Finis/Double Speed/FK pink wax/ Wolfs Full moon/ Bouncers Blue lagoon.

Would be good test....


----------



## Sheep

sm81 said:


> New test coming this winter? Finis/Double Speed/FK pink wax/ Wolfs Full moon/ Bouncers Blue lagoon.
> 
> Would be good test....


Sure, ship me samples of all of them.


----------



## sm81

Sheep said:


> Sure, ship me samples of all of them.


Unfortunately I don't have those. I have only Finis.


----------

